# Sausage Won Tons



## bertjo44 (Jan 28, 2009)

This isn't groundbreaking as they are fairly simple to make (though a little time consuming to wrap each one) but this is my favorite recipe. Of course there are many variations but when I first made them it was an idea all of my own. I actually won a $300 IPOD about 5 years ago by making these for a Superbowl Cooking Contest for a local radio show (IPODS were pretty new at that time).

Brown and crumble 1 lb of your favorite breakfast sausage. Remove sausage and saute 1 small to medium onion in the drippings. Mix sausage, onion and 1 block of softened cream cheese. Place about 1 tbsp on a Won Ton wrapper, moisten two edge with water, fold and seal. Deep fry for approximately 5 mins until golden brown. Serve with you choice of dipping sauce. I usually use a sweet & sour sauce but honey mustard or ranch work also. Won Tons wrappers typically come in packs of 40 or 50. I used to buy them at the local Asian market but now Walmart even carries them. I usually double this recipe and make around 80 won tons.

This will be the 8th or 9th year I have served these at my Superbowl Party. I wasn't going to make them a couple of years ago but everyone demanded them. I have served them at several other occasions as well. The only variation I have done is adding some shredded cheddar to the mixture. I may add some Jalapeno Jelly this year. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Glorie (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks!  These sound yummy!


----------

